# Need Hd Whizzer Tires 'n Tubes



## RedRider48 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Guys,
Who is the "go-to" vendor for period correct heavy duty tires and tubes for a '48 Viking bicycle w/Whizzer "H" motor?
Thanks for any leads,

KenA


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 9, 2016)

What I am about to say is controversial but I think that your most practical option is to put on thorn-proof tubes 2.125 and a tire of your choice. The best are Carlisle Lightings or Schwinn Typhoon Cords.  Use this tube over inflated to 40+ because it is thick so it doesn't grab as well.  Place a plastic hardware tube over the stem and hold it down with a red crown valve cap from Memory Lane to prevent tire movement around the rim.  If the worst happens, the tire will stay high to slow down.  You will need to inflate less often and you won't ever have to take off that rear which is a pain.


----------

